# تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى النصف الأول من القرن الرابع الميلادى من 300 و حتى 337 م



## +إيرينى+ (28 فبراير 2011)

طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "

الحقيقة إضطررت إنى أقسم هذا القرن الى قسمين لكثرة الأحداث 

بعد ما  ذكرنا فى​​

تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى النصف الثانى من القرن الثالث الميلادى من 253و حتى 300م​
كان يا ما كان  فى فى بداية هذه القرن رسم البابا بطرس ليصبح البطريرك ال 17 فى شهر أمشير سنة 17 ش و 300 م فى عهد الامبراطور ديوكلتيانوس الذى فتك بالمسيحيين فتكا و أباح لجنوده ليفعلوا بهم ما يشاءون .... و استمر الاضطهاد جاريا على المسيحيين فى مصر ثلاث سنوات ففى نهايتها أصيب ديوكلتيانوس بالجنون 
و روى أوسابيس المؤرخ : أنه يصعب وصف  ما تجرعه المسيحيين من تعذيب 
كان الرجل يخدشوا جسمه و ينزعوا الجلد الى أن ينكشف اللحم و يعملوا كدة بباقى الجسم لغاية لما يموت
كان تعذيب النساء موضوع تانى كانوا يجيبوا المرأة و يخلعوا ملابسها ( عريانة يعنى ) و يربطوها من إحدى رجليها و ترفع فى الهواء بآله مخصصة لذلك أمام جمهور من المتفرجين (يعنى معلقة بالمقلوب من رجل واحدة) 
و لم تكف هذه الفظائع أيام و شهور بل و سنين و فى كثير من الأحيان كان يأمر بقتل 20 رجل فى لحظة واحدة و أحيانا 30 و أحيانا 60 و فى مرة حكم على 100 رجل بالموت + زوجاتهم و أبنائهم و ذلك بعد ما ذاقوا أشد العذابات 
دا غير الكثير و الكثير من ألوان التعذيب و القتل 
و قيل أن الذين قطعت أعناقهم فى عهد هذا الطاغية سنة 303 م فقط لأجل اقرارهم بالمسيح نحو 140 ألف من النفوس دا غير 700 ألف هلكوا بالحبس و النفى 
و من أشهر من استشهدوا فى عصر ديوكلتيانوس هو مارمينا العجايبى و القديسة دميانة و القديسة ثيؤودورة و القديس ديديموس و القديس جاورجيوس الشهير بمارجرجس

و بعد 3 سنوات من بداية الاضطهاد أصيب ديوكلتيانوس بالجنون

و فى سنة 305 م تنازل ديوكلتيانوس عن روما الى مكسيميان دازا 
 كان مكسيميان و غاليريوس ( صهر ديوكلتيانوس ) شديدى الاضطهاد على المسيحين

لدرجة أن بعض  المؤرخين يقولون أن عدد الشهداء أيام الثلاثة ملوك "ديوكلتيانوس و غاليريوس و مكسيميان " يبلغ 840 ألف نسمة و من ذلك الحين تناقص عدد الأقباط من 20 مليون الى 10 مليون 

و فى سنة 306 م تم عقد مجمع فى الاسكندرية حكم فيه بقطع ميليتس أسقف ليكوبوليس" أسيوط حاليا " لأنه سالم الوثنيين و سجد لأصنامهم  بالرغم من محاولة البابا لإرجاعه 

و فى نفس السنة رسم أريوس ( ولد فى ليبية القيروان سنة270 م و كان من أتباع ميليتس) شماسا بعد أن إصطلح ( بخباثة ) مع البابا بطرس 
و فى أحد الأيام سمع البابا أحد عظات أريوس فاكتشف أنه وقع فى هرطقة شنيعة فجرده من رتبته 
و فى نفس السنة كان قسطنطين الكبير إمبراطور على غاليا وأسبانيا وبريطانيا خلفا لوالده
و فى سنة 311 م أمر القيصر(مكسيميان )  بقتل البابا بطرس فلما علم أريوس بذلك خاف أن يتنيح قبل أن يرجعه الى رتبته فتوسل الى بعض الاكليروس ووجوه الشعب للتودد للبابا فذهبوا الى البابا فى السجن ليسامحه فرفض بشدة و إنفرد بتلميذيه الاكسندروس و أرشلاوس و أوصلهما بعدم قبول أريوس فى الرتب الكهنوتيه 
و أستشهد القديس بقطع ارأس  فى 29 هاتور 27 ش و 311 م   و كان هذا القديس هو آخر شهداء بطاركة الاسكندرية الى يومنا هذا لذلك دعى آخر الشهداء
في أكتوبر عام 312م  عبر الامبراطور  قسطنطين جبال الألب وانتصر علي منافسه مكسنتيوس بن مكسيميانوس شريك دقلديانوس في حكم الغرب عند قنطرة ملفيا على بعد ميل واحد من روما، وقتل مكسنتيوس وجيشه في مياه نهر التيبر "  كان قسطنطين يتخذ صورة الصليب شعار ملكه على سلاح جنوده لأنه رأى فى رؤية  شكل الصليب و مكتوب عليه - بهذا تغلب - " 
و بعد ذلك اعتنق المسيحية و اعتمد

و فى شهر كيهك سنة 28 ش و 312 م رسم البابا أرشلاوس البطريرك ال 18 فى عهد قسطنطين الملك 
و ما أن جلس على كرسيه حتى توسل إليه أريوس بأن يعيده الى شركة الكنيسة و تمكن أريوس من تمليقه باستمالة وجهاء الشعب موهمين إياه أنه تاب فقبل سؤالهم و رسمه قسا على بوكاليا فلم يشأ الرب أن يبقى أرشلاس سوى 6 شهور و مات بعدها فى 19 بؤونة سنة 28 ش و 312 م
و بعد موته رشح أريوس نفسه بطريرك و لكن الاكليروس والشعب رفض ذلك 

فى شهر أبيب سنة 29 ش و 313 م رسم الاكسندروس البطريرك ال19 فى عهد قسطنطين الملك 
و بالطبع فشل أريوس فى تملقه 
و كانت بدعة أريوس بتقول :
- بما أن الابن مولود من الآب فلا يمكن أن يكون مساو له فى الأزلية  " صار أتباعه يعلمون النساء فى الشوارع هذا السؤال : أيمكن أن يوجد ولد قبل أن يولد ؟"
- أن الابن مخلوق و هو أول و أشرف خلق الآب
- أن الابن مجرد آله يخلق بها الآب كل شىء
- بما أن السيد المسيح قال أبى أعظم منى ..... إذن الابن أدنى من الآب فى الطبيعة و المنزلة .....و الآب أقدم من الابن " صار أتباعه يجادلون المؤمنين فى شوارع الاسكندرية و يصرخ الواحد فى وجه الآخر قائلا : يا هرطوقى من الأكبر الوالد أم المولود منه " و أيامها  ظهرت عبارة " الآب أكبر"
و للأسف إتبعه كثيرين جدا جدا 

ففى سنة 319 م إجتمع البابا الاكسندروس بأساقفة الاسكندرية ليردوا أريوس عن ضلاله بالمحبه و النصح إلا أن ذلك لم يفلح

فاضطر البابا الى عقد مجمع مؤلفا من 100أسقف من ليبيا و من مصر سنة 321 م و حكم بحرم أريوس و أمضى على هذا القرار جميع أساقفة المجمع ما عدا أسقفين و 11 شماسا فقطعهم البابا
و لكن أريوس لم يرضخ للحكم فثابر على الخطابة و الوعظ فاستمال اليه الكثيرون فاضطر البابا الى طرده من  الاسكندرية هو و أسقفين أحدهما اسمه اونريس " أتباع أريوس " فغادر أريوس الاسكندرية الى فلسطين و أخذ يشنع على البابا و مع عددا كبيرا من الاصدقاء على رأسهم أوسابيوس أسقف نيكوميديا الذى كان ذو شأن كبير عند كونسطاسيا أخت الملك قسطنطين
فلما علم البابا أرسل رسائل الى أساقفة كل الكنائس موضحا الأسباب التى حملته على حرمان أريوس .....فرجع كثير من الاساقفة الى الحق

الا أن أشياع أريوس عقدوا مجمعين الاول فى بثينيه سنة 322 م و الثانى فى فلسطين سنة 323 قرروا فيها إلغاء الحكم الصادر على أريوس من بطريرك الاسكندرية و بالتالى رجع أريوس الى الاسكندرية  لينازع مستقيمى الرأى و انتهى الحال لدرجة أن المجادلات كانت على قارعة الطريق حتى أصبحوا هزاء لناظريهم الوثنيين 
فاضطر البابا أن يشهر حرمان أريوس و يطرده من المدينة مرة ثانية و قام تلميذ البطريرك الاسكندرى الشماس أثناسيوس بكتابة المنشور السنوى ضد بدعة أريوس و وقع هذا المنشور 36 كاهن و 44 شماس

بعد ذلك تمكن أريوس من استمالة قلب الملك قسطنطين عن طريق أخته التى كانت تحترم أوسابيوس أسقف نيكوميديا " صديق أريوس " فأرسل الملك أوسيوس أسقف قرطبة من أسبانيا الى بطريرك الاسكندرية  لينهى ليتوقف الإضطهاد الظالم ضد أريوس  ..... و ما أن وصل الأسقف حتى عقد مجمع سنة 324 م و إنتهى المجمع بأن إشترك أوسيوس مع البابا فى حرمان أريوس  و أوقف الملك على جلية الأمر و أعلن له رغبة بطريرك الاسكندرية فى إقامة مجمع عـــــــــــــــام و أنه يصادق على هذا ااقتراح فارتضى قسطنطين و بناء على ذلك تم عقد المجمع المشهور فى مدينة نيقية سنة 325 م الذى حضره 318 أسقف  و حضره القديس الاكسندروس يرافقه تلميذه أثناسيوس  
و دارت المناقشات من 20 مايو حتى 14 يونيه عندما حضر الملك
 ثم وضع قانون الإيمان في 19 يونيه، وختم المجمع أعماله في 25 أغسطس. وكان من أهم البارزين في هذا المجمع أثناسيوس شماس البابا الكسندروس الذي تولى الدفاع عن لاهوت السيد المسيح حاجج آريوس الهرطوقى وقد أظهر براعته في إفحام الآريوسين وعندما لم يجد الآريوسين Arianism حجه في اثناسيوس اعترضوا على وجوده كشماس في وسطهم إلا أن الملك لم يسمع لهم وأمر على وجوده لعلمه وقوة حكمته في الرد على آريوس و بعد جدال طويل حكم المجمع بنفى أريوس و أتباعه الى الليريكون

ملحوظة عندى إستعداد كامل لكتابة تفاصيل المناقشة التى تمت بين أريوس و الشماس أثناسيوس فى هذا المجمع و ذلك على حسب إرادتكم  

بعد ذلك فى 24 برمودة سنة 43 ش و 326 م رقد الحبر الجليل البابا الاكسندروس ال 19

و فى شهر بشنس سنة 43 ش و 326 م رسم القديس أثناسيوس بطريرك الاسكندرية ال 20 " كان عمره وقتها 30 سنة لأنى ولد سنة 296 م"
و كان عمره 23 سنة لما صار رئيس شمامسة "319 م"
هو من كان تلميذ للبابا الاكسندرس و للقديس أنطونيوس أول الرهبان 
هو من حضر مجمع نيقية و فند آراء الأريوسيين و دحض براهينهم 
و من أهم أعماله تأسيس كنيسة الحبشة و رسامة فرمنتيوس أسقف عام 330م
جه بعد كدة إن أخت الملك "كونسطاسيا " أوصت الملك و هى على فراش الموت بقس أريوسى "أب إعترافها "
و ما أن نال هذا القس رضى الملك حتى أقنعه ببراءة أريوس فأرسله الملك بتوصية الى الأساقفة بأورشليم فقبلوه إكراما للملك الأمر الذى إستاء منه البابا أثناسيوس 
و ما أن إستقر الاساقفة الأريوسيين حتى عقدوا مجمع فى انطاكيه سنة329 م حكموا فيه بعزل بعض الاساقفة الارثوذكسيين 
و طرد أريوس من الاسكندرية عندما حاول الرجوع اليها 
فطفق الاريوسيين يشنعون على البابا بأشنع الشائعات الى الملك و لكنه خرج من كل إدعاء و كشف كذبهم 
الا أن الاريوسيين عقدوا مجمع ضد القديس أثناسيوس و حكموا بتجريده من درة رئاسة الكهنوت 
و ازداد الاريوسيين قوة لأن قسطنس ابن الملك كان أريوسى 
الا أن الملك دعى البابا و خصومه الاريوسيين ليسمع ادعاءاتهم  الا أنهم لم يذكروا أى ادعاء لعلمهم ببطلانها سوى أن أثناسيوس عزم على أن يمنع المراكب التى كانت تأتى مصر الى القسطنطينية حاملة ضريبة الحنطة 
فلما سمع الملك هذه التهمه و برغم أن القديس حاول الدفاع عن نفسه الا ان الملك قاطعه و نفاه الى مدينة تريف " تقع فى النوب الغربى من فرنسا" 
فوصل اليها هو و بعض الاساقفة الارثوذكس فى 5 فبراير 335 م
حاول بعدها أريوس الاستيلاء على الكرسى المرقسى إلا أن الكنيسة أغلقت أبوابها فى وجهه 
و حاول أيضا الذهاب الى القسطنطينية " اسطنبول حاليا " إلا أن اسكندر بطريرك الاسكندرية رفضه غير أن الملك بقى مصر على رأيه و عين يوما لقبوله 
فصلى القديس اسكندر الى الله بدموع سخينة ليصرف عن كنيسته هذا الخطب الذى ألم بها ....ففى ذلك النهار عند العصر اذ كان أتباع أريوس يطوفون القسطنطينية باحتفال عظيم ففجأة شعر أريوس برعب و اقشعرار و أحس كأن أحشاؤه قد تمزقت فسقط ميتا .... و قيل أنه لم يكد يدنوا من الكنيسة حتى شعر بنفسه مضطرا الى قضاء حاة طبيعية فانفرد بذلك فى مكان خفى و لما أبطأ فى الرجوع ذهبوا اليه  وودوه ميتا مطروحا على وجهه ملطخا بدمائه و أمعاؤه مندلقة الى الأرض بين الأقذار ....حدث ذلك فى حدود أواخر سنة 336 م   أو أوائل 337 م
و بعد موت أريوس صمم الملك قسطنطين على اعادة القديس أثناسيوس الى كرسيه الا أن الأجل لم يمهله و مات فى 22 مايو 337


ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
يتبع فى النصف الثانى من القرن الرابع الميلادى​


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2011)

*
روعه جدا
 شكرا
 الرب يباركك

أجمل تقييم*​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 فبراير 2011)

الموضوع مفيد
 تسلم اديك ​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*من أهم عصور المسيحيه وأصعبها
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*



			ملحوظة عندى إستعداد كامل لكتابة تفاصيل المناقشة التى تمت بين أريوس و الشماس أثناسيوس فى هذا المجمع و ذلك على حسب إرادتكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*ممكن بس فى موضوع منفصل منعا للتشتيت عن الموضوع الاساسى*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *
> *
> 
> *ممكن بس فى موضوع منفصل منعا للتشتيت عن الموضوع الاساسى*​



أكيد لازم يكون فى موضوع لوحده
بس هل أنا كدة فهمت إنك عايز و لا مش مهم أوى ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> روعه جدا
> شكرا
> الرب يباركك
> ...



شكرا على التشجيع و التقييم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 فبراير 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> الموضوع مفيد
> تسلم اديك ​



ربنا يخليكى 
شكرا على مرورك و تعليقك الحلو


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> أكيد لازم يكون فى موضوع لوحده
> بس هل أنا كدة فهمت إنك عايز و لا مش مهم أوى ؟




*اكتبيه طبعا نستفيد*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 فبراير 2011)

مين اللى بعت لى تقييم و لم يكتب اسمه 
غير أستاذنا النهيسى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *اكتبيه طبعا نستفيد*​



يبقى ربنا يرتب الوقت 
أعتقد يمكن بكرة إن شاء ربنا و عشنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2011)

مجهود رائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ومجهودك​


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2011)

فصلى القديس اسكندر الى الله  بدموع سخينة ليصرف عن كنيسته هذا الخطب الذى ألم بها ....ففى ذلك النهار  عند العصر اذ كان أتباع أريوس يطوفون القسطنطينية باحتفال عظيم ففجأة شعر  أريوس برعب و اقشعرار و أحس كأن أحشاؤه قد تمزقت فسقط ميتا .... و قيل أنه  لم يكد يدنوا من الكنيسة حتى شعر بنفسه مضطرا الى قضاء حاة طبيعية فانفرد  بذلك فى مكان خفى و لما أبطأ فى الرجوع ذهبوا اليه  وودوه ميتا مطروحا على  وجهه ملطخا بدمائه و أمعاؤه مندلقة الى الأرض بين الأقذار ....حدث ذلك فى  حدود أواخر سنة 336 م   أو أوائل 337 م



بالتأكيد لان الرب وعد 

ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها

لذللك استدعاه الى المنفى السمائي

قبل دنوه من الكنيسة

شكراً للموضوع اللرائع

الرب يبارك فيكِ


----------



## فادية (28 فبراير 2011)

*تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي  *
*ربنا يبارك  حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا يا ايرينى 

شكرا كتير ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## elamer1000 (28 فبراير 2011)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 مارس 2011)

جميل جدا ومفيد جدا يا ارينى
منتظر باقى السلسلة .
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> بالتأكيد لان الرب وعد
> 
> ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها
> 
> ...



شكرا على متابعتك 
و صلواتك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مجهود رائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ومجهودك​



شكرا على متابعتك و تشجيعك
و صلواتك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مارس 2011)

فادية قال:


> *تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي  *
> *ربنا يبارك  حياتك*​



شكرا على متابعتك و تشجيعك
و صلواتك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> جميل جدا يا ايرينى
> 
> شكرا كتير ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




شكرا على متابعتك و تشجيعك
و صلواتك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *+++*​



شكرا على متابعتك 
و صلواتك


----------



## +pepo+ (23 مارس 2011)

روعه جدا
ربنا يحافظ عليكى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2011)

+pepo+ قال:


> روعه جدا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكى​



*شكرا يا +pepo على التعليق و التشجيع​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مارس 2011)

*ميررررسى حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرائعه ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميررررسى حبيبتى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرائعه ​*



*شكرا يا مونيكا 57 على التعليق و التشجيع*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 أبريل 2011)

بالطبع اختي ايريني فان المسيحية لم تنتشر بالغزوات والحروب والقتل والسيف بل انتشرت بقوة ومحبة مخلصنا الفادي الهنا المجيد وبمحبة الرب نعيش ونحيا معه حياة ابدية لا خوف فيها فهو مخلصنا وفادينا 


ومن ينكر ان الاسلام دين عنف وانتشر بالحروب فليفسر لنفسه وليس لنا فنحن متاكدين من دا ماذا تعني كلمة غزوة ولما ايات كتابكم التي تدعو للقتال بشكل متكرر ؟؟ جاوب لنفسك وشوف الفرق بين الحياة مع المسيح ودينك 


الرب يبارك خدمتك ويبارك حياتك اختي ايريني


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أبريل 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> بالطبع اختي ايريني فان المسيحية لم تنتشر بالغزوات والحروب والقتل والسيف بل انتشرت بقوة ومحبة مخلصنا الفادي الهنا المجيد وبمحبة الرب نعيش ونحيا معه حياة ابدية لا خوف فيها فهو مخلصنا وفادينا
> 
> 
> ومن ينكر ان الاسلام دين عنف وانتشر بالحروب فليفسر لنفسه وليس لنا فنحن متاكدين من دا ماذا تعني كلمة غزوة ولما ايات كتابكم التي تدعو للقتال بشكل متكرر ؟؟ جاوب لنفسك وشوف الفرق بين الحياة مع المسيح ودينك
> ...



*شكرا جزيلا يا ساجد لربي يسوع على مرورك و تعليقك لرائع​*


----------

